# JAWLINE FILLER EFFECT AFTER SWELLING



## qwerty654544 (Nov 14, 2019)

Two ml of Juvederm volux in each side of jawline. This is real effect - after one week, after swelling.

Please, vote in the poll.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 14, 2019)

I recognize that place OP, see you soon


----------



## ibetucnt (Nov 14, 2019)

you dont need a poll

result is visible


----------



## qwerty654544 (Nov 14, 2019)

noped said:


> Did u get any fillers for the cheekbones. Cheekbones look great maybe due to fillers stretching out the skin



I didnt


----------



## gigachadcel (Nov 14, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I recognize that place OP, see you soon



minecraftcel


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 14, 2019)

In all seriousness tho OP, the results look great


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Nov 14, 2019)

Dafuq this shit is FURKING LEGIT

Is any risk to inject fillers to the cheekbones?
Fucking legit


----------



## qwerty654544 (Nov 14, 2019)

Gudru said:


> In all seriousness tho OP, the results look great





ibetucnt said:


> you dont need a poll
> 
> result is visible



Thanks for the opinion. It was first part of my fillers. Second will be to chin.



GoMadAndSTFU said:


> Dafuq this shit is FURKING LEGIT
> 
> Is any risk to inject fillers to the cheekbones?
> Fucking legit



I dont know but I dont think so. Fillers are general safety


----------



## Wincel (Nov 14, 2019)

looks like my results from chewing gum tb fucking h I still dont see how this is any better


----------



## CHRONOS (Nov 14, 2019)

looks a bit weird, maybe because u have a big jaw but a recessed chin. chin implant and ur a chad tbh


----------



## Kade (Nov 14, 2019)

Very good result OP. Are you in NA? or EU
If u don’t mind me asking


----------



## Bullpill (Nov 14, 2019)

How much did you pay for that?


----------



## leloucheREBORN (Nov 14, 2019)

please keep us updated broski.
How many days till the swelling went away`?


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Nov 14, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I recognize that place OP, see you soon


God damn 2b2t is spreading fast... been playing on that bitch before anyone else lol since march 2016


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Nov 14, 2019)

Wincel said:


> looks like my results from chewing gum tb fucking h I still dont see how this is any better


Can i ask you stuff about chewing? i need some info


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 14, 2019)

So the surgeon stopped the injection at the chin, or where exactly did he inject? only at the mandible angles?


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Nov 14, 2019)

Slayer


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 14, 2019)

I don’t see a before/after I just see a shitty poll that looks like a notepad asking what I think of a result I can’t see


----------



## Wincel (Nov 14, 2019)

BigChinHispanic said:


> Can i ask you stuff about chewing? i need some info


Not much info besides it exercises your masseters, making your jaw appear wider but go ahead ask away.


----------



## puanewb (Nov 14, 2019)

Profile pic?


----------



## Truecel14 (Nov 15, 2019)

gigachadcel said:


> minecraftcel


anarchycel


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 15, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> God damn 2b2t is spreading fast... been playing on that bitch before anyone else lol since march 2016


2b2t?


----------



## ldar = cope (Nov 15, 2019)

asymmetric


Gudru said:


> 2b2t?


minecraft server where they replicate the whole world I think


----------



## Sweboy (Nov 15, 2019)

Great results! Han you tell uss exactly where in the jaw u got them injected?


----------



## qwerty654544 (Nov 15, 2019)

puanewb said:


> Profile pic?



Sorry for the quality, I dont have good profile photos before. I know that I have still subhuman's chin but It will be done in the second meeting



Sweboy said:


> Great results! Han you tell uss exactly where in the jaw u got them injected?



All in jaw angle.



Deusmaximus said:


> So the surgeon stopped the injection at the chin, or where exactly did he inject? only at the mandible angles?



Yes. In first meeting we done only jaw angle so I still have bad chin. In second meeting we will do chin and add some to jaw angles. I didnt want to get all in one meeting.



Kade said:


> Very good result OP. Are you in NA? or EU
> If u don’t mind me asking



EU - Poland



leloucheREBORN said:


> please keep us updated broski.
> How many days till the swelling went away`?



Swelling was two day after injection. 



Bullpill said:


> How much did you pay for that?



Almost 800 euro.



CHRONOS said:


> looks a bit weird, maybe because u have a big jaw but a recessed chin. chin implant and ur a chad tbh



I know. I said that I will do chin too.


----------



## ibetucnt (Nov 15, 2019)

how natural would it look if you were to shave your beard ?


----------



## qwerty654544 (Nov 15, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> how natural would it look if you were to shave your beard ?



I dont care. Probably not natural but I always have beard.


----------



## Lumbersexual (Nov 15, 2019)

What you had done is great. Could I suggest some filler for chin projection?


----------



## qwerty654544 (Nov 15, 2019)

Lumbersexual said:


> What you had done is great. Could I suggest some filler for chin projection?



I wrote about that. I will get 3 ml in chin in next meeting with doctor, in december.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 15, 2019)

It's tiny effect, but I see different, anyway you need more bones


----------



## qwerty654544 (Nov 15, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> It's tiny effect, but I see different, anyway you need more bones



I want to get 1 ml more for each jaw angle.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 15, 2019)

qwerty654544 said:


> I want to get 1 ml more for each jaw angle.



Save for implants


----------



## qwerty654544 (Nov 15, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Save for implants



It's not for me. And in my country it's not popular.... too dangerous for me.


----------



## freeone12 (Nov 16, 2019)

Excelent results,dobra robota


----------



## InZayn (Nov 16, 2019)

tbh rhino would make a more significant & permanent difference


----------



## justanothergymcell (Nov 16, 2019)

Once again, I will say that these are excellent results. JFL at people harshly criticizing you.


----------



## Depressed Twink (Nov 18, 2019)

OP why is the quality of the right pix so bad. Why dont u post another pic with better lighting


----------



## qwerty654544 (Nov 18, 2019)

Depressed Twink said:


> OP why is the quality of the right pix so bad. Why dont u post another pic with better lighting



Left pic from 17.11


----------



## ibetucnt (Nov 18, 2019)

you don't need more fillers in your jaw


----------



## qwerty654544 (Nov 18, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> you don't need more fillers in your jaw



I dont know. One time I looking at mirror and think it is enough but second time I think that need more.


----------



## Weed (Nov 18, 2019)

noped said:


> Did u get any fillers for the cheekbones. Cheekbones look great maybe due to fillers stretching out the skin


 Brutal blackpill. If u got 1 feature fucked that make ur skin sag, it will make ur other features look retarded. Like I've got recessed chin, my cheeks r fucking puffy ngl If I had a good jawline and chin I wouldve hollow cheeks, I dont even have to suck em in that mucu for em to appear really hallow, in some light they look hollow ngl


----------

